# prefabricated housing



## archaicruin (Oct 14, 2005)

What do we all think about prefab housing - has anyone looked at the Roscia Romero steel houses?  They are pricey, but at least from the catalogues, they are amazing.  Has anyone seen anything comparable?


----------



## classy1 (Oct 15, 2005)

The Rocio (sic) Romero homes are incredible, at least from the design - I looked into getting one, but they are NOT cheap - I don't know anything quite the same, unless you try to build one yourself.


----------



## classy1 (Oct 15, 2005)

Actually, the Japanese are doing some interesting things with steel prefab homes, especially in earthquake zones - anyone seen anything on them?  I don't recall a brand name, but I saw one being delivered and installed on a PBS show a few years ago.


----------

